# The Valley of the Castles, SD



## homeless (Jul 3, 2018)

After riding out a Tornado Warning in Belle Fourche we moved on north from the Black Hills. Found our way into Slim Buttes Campground. Turns out to be a wonderful place for small rigs and dry camping. Read More:


----------

